# New litter any day!



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

My female, Sapphire, was given to me from a friend of a friend about two weeks ago and to my surprise, she was pregnant!! As you can imagine, as a first time rat owner I'm a little overwhelmed, but also excited to see new lives come into the world. I've taken all suggestions to I've extra bedding material, larger enclosure with no bars, extra protein to help with milk production. I guess I can't help but be a little nervous. I've had plenty of other animals that have had babies, so I'm confident that I can handle these new little scamps. 
I'll keep this up to date on Sapphire's new additions. :3 

Below is pregnant momma. <3


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sapphire looks like a little sweety, good luck with the babies, i'd love to see some pictures of them once they're born and as they grow! Is Sapphire alone? If so, you should keep one or two of the female babies to live with her.


----------



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

She is all alone so I will probably keep at least one female for her companion.


----------



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

Babies are here!! She had 11 babies in total and they are all healthy. Mom is doing very well taking care of the little pinkies. More to come as they grow up, but for now, I've got a sneak peak of the little babies.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Aw, they're adorable little jelly beans! I hope everything goes well with your new additions!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats on the babies 

Here are some really good links that you should check out on rat growth & sexing.
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42


----------



## JchaeB (Jun 29, 2015)

I think I got two albinos? Or maybe they're just all white. Anyway, here they are!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

What pretty babies! Any new pictures to share?


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

so by the looks of it their all hoodeds exept for the albino/whites?


----------

